# Best fixed blade broadhead



## tcoke10

i shoot a bowtech tomkat #70 28 inch draw with carbon express maximas, i have shot several muzzys in the past with no success i couldnt get a blood trail i am currently shooting the rage im just not crazy about a mechanical but i did have success i am wanting to go back to a fixed blade all suggestions are appreciated


----------



## jordantoney8

G5 Striker Magnums!!!That is if you dont mind shooting 125 grain heads. These are by far the sharpest and largest hole producing fixed blades that i have shot. before my new bow, i was shooting 267 fps and hit a doe dead in the shoulder at about 33 yards. got a complete pass through from the shoulder on through. blood trails have ALWAYS been there and easy to follow. IMO definately one of the best


----------



## Assassin73

I like thunderheads myself, there is a reason they have been around forever.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

I like the Wac'em Exit and Tritons. Great broadhead and they fly with my field points.


----------



## meatmissile

Well in my opinion, you already shot one of the best.. Muzzys would be hard not to put rt at the top for one of the best fixed blade heads. Ive shot 90gr Muzzys for almost 20yrs and never had a problem getting blood trails when I did my part.. Its all about shot placement , not wether one BH will deliver more blood then another..Most every head on the market now days are pretty darn good.You just need to find one you are confident in and make good shots with them.. Good luck with what ever your choice is..


----------



## b0w_bender

Assassin73 said:


> I like thunderheads myself, there is a reason they have been around forever.....


x2 on this and what is more important is getting your bow tuned properly!


----------



## TJK

meatmissile said:


> Well in my opinion, you already shot one of the best.. Muzzys would be hard not to put rt at the top for one of the best fixed blade heads. Ive shot 90gr Muzzys for almost 20yrs and never had a problem getting blood trails when I did my part.. Its all about shot placement , not wether one BH will deliver more blood then another..Most every head on the market now days are pretty darn good.You just need to find one you are confident in and make good shots with them.. Good luck with what ever your choice is..


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## arrowshooters

G5 Strikers for me. Thunderheads would be number 2. Both will hit the same hole.


----------



## cgsabo

I have never had an blood trail issue shooting Crimson Talon, but i never had an issue with Muzzy either. There are a number of good heads on the market and opinions are diverse. It's tough to say it your results would be better with aby other head given the uniqueness of every shot.


----------



## whitebuck

^^^All the above will give a good trail, personally G5 every time .... however to get a trail you have to hit the right spot, no broadhead is going to give you a trail if you don't put it in the right place

bOw_bender has a point in that you need to get your bow tuned right, but it still comes down to placement


----------



## bartonmt

If you didn't have a blood trail with the Muzzy's then it was a poorly placed shot...ever deer I have ever stuck with a Muzzy painted the ground red...Muzzy's are a great broadhead, I shoot the original 3-blade 100gr.


----------



## aread

If you have a lot of excess cash, it's hard to beat the silver flame broadheads.


----------



## MAC 11700

This will be my first year using them..but I went with the NAP Hell Razor..the new black ones..They are indeed sharp as hell from the pack..and you can get a 4 pack of them..with a $10 mail in rebate in either 100 grain or 125 grain....I also picked up 2 used older models (silver) off the classified and sharpened them up very easily..They fly very nice off my 65 lb recurve with no issues..so..they should work with yours..Also..there is the re Phoenix head as well...Both have been given a lot of nice reviews.. The G 5 Montec's would be my other choice..but some of the guys here are saying you need to touch them up a bit on the stone before shooting them for best results..

Good Luck

Mac


----------



## tcoke10

well i shot 3 deer with mx 3s and the last one i know for a fact i hit well because she was quartering away and i saw the arrow go through the opposite shoulder and watcher her break off the end with the broad head when i got to the head the blades were bent and cut up but no blood trail


----------



## badbow148

Shuttle Ts not many any stronger with 41 thousands blades and fly like your p/points.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

G5 Strikers, Wac'Em Triton's,Shuttle T's, *all *good RamCat and Slick Tricks too.


----------



## yakstone

German Kinetics Silver Flame are the absolute best money can buy.
I also use Rocky Mountain Titanium 100s. Of course these aren't made any more but I do have a private stash of them.


----------



## Forest_Dweller

I switched to the carbon express F-15 a couple of years back and love them.


----------



## rockdeer

X2. I also switched to the F-15 and am very impressed with this broadhead. It may seem small but it leaves a very nice blood trail. Not to mention, it flies very nicely. But as said before, no braodhead is going to hit were you want without properly tuning your bow.


Forest_Dweller said:


> I switched to the carbon express F-15 a couple of years back and love them.


----------



## scottparker

Just about any broad head will hit where your field points do IF your bow is tuned correctly. Meaning that your rest, nock height, spine of arrow and weight of bow all are set up correctly. I shoot Magnus Stinger, thunderheads, and slick tricks with great results AFTER tuning my bow for them.


----------



## bighoytman

slick trick mags lots of blood fairly well priced tough as nails


----------



## Dafis

I have shot Thunderheads sine 1988 when they first came out and have not had any problems with them, This year I am going with Hell Razors just cause.....


----------



## Taxidermynut

I had a complete pass through on a bull elk at 59 yards with the G5 Strykers. They fly just like a field point & penetrate like shooting through a bowl of butter. That's all that I will use in a fixed blade. Try them....you'll love them.


----------



## 5575ridgehunter

best fixd blade i have ever used is the 100gr 2blade bear broad head its a lil old school but i shoot the 2011 martin ridge hunter with the 5575 carbon express arrows and leme tell u what them heads do sum major damage ive shot 3 deer in 3 years with the same head just resharpend... i do take the bleeder blades out of them tho they seem to tune way better with out the bleeders


----------



## strikefirst

Always have shot Thunderheads...this year I'm looking at the Slick Tricks...Decisions...Decisions...


----------



## rockdeer

Have you tried the F-15's fixed blade with the dual bleeders. This is one awsome little blade that makes one heck of a wound channel and blood trail, and they are very tough and accurate.


----------



## kiwibowpro

For a fixed blade I am rather partial to G5 Montecs !!


----------



## DirtyD

I've had great blood trails w/ G5. But this year I'm trying out the Slick Tricks.


----------



## strikefirst

Think I'm going with Thunderhead Razors this year.


----------



## BuckeyeDeer

cant argue with the guys above since thats what they have had success with. but i have shot most all listed above and still in my opinion the best flying, penetrating and sharpest is without question the Wasp Hammer SST. most people havent shot them due to the lack of marketing in this latest archery boom over the last 10+ years. but i have shot them for 2 decades (prior to the trocar tip) and there isnt one made better. although since they changed their pacakaging and price (owner passed away), you will see them marketed and people shoot them now. i guess my secret is over. bummer. 

but remember the trick to a fixed blade bh is to get it to fly correctly and consistently like field points. i can guarantee you wont open a pack of wasps that dont spin-test perfectly....if you do, its your arrow/insert.


----------



## Wkycobb

Slick Trick Magnums their super sharp and they fly like darts for me out to 40 yds., that's my limit. Use a broadhead wrench and tighten them really good and you'll be amazed. I shot a gallon milk jug full of water at 20 yds. and before I could get to the jug the water was already gone. It makes a hole that's unreal. Good luck, any of the heads others have mentioned are good if you shoot straight. Also I use the Magnus Buzzcut and it's a mean thing also.


----------



## BORWHITETAILS

*Reply to broadhead*

A field point will kill (it's all in shot placement) I shoot 2 blade rages and watch them fall , just switched to grizz trick 2 because I have killed 6 deer with same broadhead  and could kill more with it, leaves same fist size hole as rage but pass through every time !


----------



## Mykey

Assassin73 said:


> I like thunderheads myself, there is a reason they have been around forever.....


Agree!, i've been using Thunderheads for over 20yrs and have never had a reason to shoot anything else, they have always worked for me.


----------



## marc_groleau

Reading all of the posts the majority of which were posted in 2011, it's interesting that there were only I think 2 mentions of Slick Tricks. This question has been asked many times and most of the recent posts are overwhelmingly identifying Slick Tricks as a great head. Goes to show you how things change over time. I know ST Magnums are my choice. I don't see how something else in a fixed blade will come along and make me want to change but time will tell.


----------



## bowhor

The one that flys most accurate...plain and simple. They all cut and kill. I like my qad exxodus as they fly great out of my bow.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neck shot

I shot thunderheads to begin my hunting career always decent bloodtrails nothing amazing. then i shot slick tricks still am. they give great blood trails when hit correctly but if not hit real well i don't get much blood out of them. so i tried the new toxics and the grizz tricks 2 love both of them. I will not be using slick trick mags anymore.

gotta remember to that it doesnt matter (for the most part) if you double lung them or heart shot the deer because the deers is gonna bleed and die shortly even if you shoot it with a field point. you want something thats gonna give you a good blood trial on marginal shots they are the ones your gonna need to have a good blood trial on.


----------



## Thermodude

I smile everytime I see threads like this, the best broadhead is the one that works for you! For me its a 3 blade Muzzy, they fly good for me, they go in one side and out the other, usually to stick in the ground. Shortly after that the deer falls over. How much more dead can you make one?


----------



## marc_groleau

Thermodude said:


> I smile everytime I see threads like this, the best broadhead is the one that works for you! For me its a 3 blade Muzzy, they fly good for me, they go in one side and out the other, usually to stick in the ground. Shortly after that the deer falls over. How much more dead can you make one?


While it's true dead is dead and any well placed broadhead will kill, I like the ones that are tough enough to withstand impact and not be severley damaged until they hit a rock after passing through the target. I like a broadhead that is made with high quality material, is designed to lock the blades in tight and straight and symmetrically. That are manufactured with high standards for precision and sharpness and toughness. Most important is that they can be depended to be perfectly straight out of the package without having to sort through them.
There's a lot of junk out there that will kill a deer but don't meet these standards.


----------



## PFD42

I've got ST Mags and QAD Exodus in my quiver . Field point accurate and great blood trails. Both are tuff heads !


----------



## BowManKurtis

NAP Thunderheads are good, but right now i have rage 2 blade.


----------



## MADZUKI

Thunder heads have never failed me.:thumbs_up


----------



## BowBaker1640

I whish they still made the 2nd gen razor baks. I like the cut on contact head.


----------

